# Brille mit klaren Gläsern



## Coffee (9. August 2006)

Hallo Ihr,

ich suche eine bike brille mit ganz klaren gläsern, also ohne jegliche tönung. gläser sollen nicht nach unten freiligen, sondern komplett im gestell sein.

für tipps bin ich dankbar.

grüße coffee


----------



## Wuudi (9. August 2006)

Klare Gläser dürfte es von allen Brillenherstellern geben. Adidas, etc...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beff1 (9. August 2006)

Hallo Coffee,

schau doch mal bei rudyprojekt.de oder alpina-eyewear.de.
Von beiden Herstellern gibt es Brillen mit klarer Optik und komplett eingefassten Gläsern.


----------



## langlang (9. August 2006)

z.B.:
Adidas Evil Eye Pro (hat 2 getrennte Gläser)
Adiads Evil Eye Clima Cool Pro (hat eine Scheibe)

beide gibt es mit "weißen" = klaren Gläsern/Scheibe

Briko + Rudy Project haben imho auch welche im Angebot

Gruß
Michael


----------



## ottomane (9. August 2006)

UVEX Lightning (normal oder small).,







Komplett eingefasste Gläser + Getönte Gläser die man auf das Gestell aufstecken kann.
Tipp hatte ich auch hier im Forum gelesen und bin voll zufrieden mit der Brille.
Quanta Costa: 239,- uro Tutti Kompletti (R+H Gläser in der Brille).

Gruss


----------



## Coffee (9. August 2006)

hallo ihr,

vielen dank schonmal der vielen antworten.

ich wollte es eigentlich vermeiden min 2 satz gläser zu haben. ich wollte lediglich eine brille mit NUR transparenten gläsern. da ich keine anderen gebrauchen kann. leider jedoch scheint das schwierig zu sein, da man die transparenten nur als wechselgläser bestellen kann, egal von welcher firma.

ich habe mich jetzt mal näher für die rudy project wizaard interessiert. da hier die transparenten gläser wirklich transparent sind ;-) ist soeben online bestellt. wenn ich sie habe, gibts foto + bericht.

grüße coffee


----------



## Wuudi (9. August 2006)

Warum kannst du nur transparente Gläser gebrauchen ?
Hast du schon eine andere Brille für den Rest oder wie ?


----------



## Coffee (9. August 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Warum kannst du nur transparente Gläser gebrauchen ?
> Hast du schon eine andere Brille für den Rest oder wie ?



also "sonnen" brillen habe ich genug, zum skifahren usw, also mit orangenen und getönten gläsern. für die modelle gibt es aber keine ganz klaren/transparenten gläser. bisher bin ich immer ohne brille auf dem bike gesessen. weil mir das verfälschen der umgebung mit farbigen/getänten gläsern sehr missfällt. aber bei extremen fliegenverkehr oder regen wünsche ich mri eben doch so manches mal eine scheibe vor den augen ;-) deshalb eben jetzt der anlauf mit den klaren gläsern *gG*

grüße coffee


----------



## cerrotorre (9. August 2006)

ich verwende die Adidas Evil Eye mit transparenten Gläsern, vor allem bei Rennen, da mich das Abnehmen bei sehr schattigen Passagen enorm stört, und auch beim Fahren in der Dämmerung hat man damit natürlich keine Probleme. Wie du sagst ist die Gefahr, ohne Brille, eine Fliege oder derartiges ins Auge zu bekommen sehr hoch.

Die Rudy Project mit den transparenten Gläsern ist sicher von wegen Preis/Leistung eine der besten. bin gespann auf deine Wertung.


----------



## Wuudi (9. August 2006)

Ähm verfälschen der Umgebung ?

Bist noch nie bei schwachem Licht mit kontrastverstärkenden orangen Gläsern gefahren  ? Ich möchte den Effekt nicht mehr missen...


----------



## Coffee (9. August 2006)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm verfälschen der Umgebung ?
> 
> Bist noch nie bei schwachem Licht mit kontrastverstärkenden orangen Gläsern gefahren  ? Ich möchte den Effekt nicht mehr missen...



doch, ich kenne das vom skifahren ;-) orange oder gelbe gläser ;-) aber auf dem bike wenn du licht/schatten schnell wechselhaft sind udn auch regen udn sonne sich abwechseln, hab ich persönlich es eben gerne einfach nur klar ;-) wie gesagt, bisher fahre ich beim biken immer ohne brille, das will ich ändern, udn mein kompromiss ist hier eben transparente gläser ;-)


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.S. (9. August 2006)

Beff1 schrieb:
			
		

> schau doch mal bei rudyprojekt.de oder alpina-eyewear.de.



zumindest die klaren Ceramic Mirror Gläser von Alpina sind NICHT völlig klar sondern immer noch leicht getönt. Nix für den Nightride.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Beff1 (9. August 2006)

D.S. schrieb:
			
		

> zumindest die klaren Ceramic Mirror Gläser von Alpina sind NICHT völlig klar sondern immer noch leicht getönt. Nix für den Nightride.
> 
> Gruß
> Daniel



aber wirklich nur gaaaanz minimal. 

Ich kann coffee da sehr gut verstehen - ich fahre auch immer und ausschliesslich mit ungetönten Gläsern. Ich hab zwar eine Tri Guard 40 - aber die anderen 2 Glassätze nur mal zum probieren gefahren - ich mag das nicht. Dunkle tönung ist beim Biken ja imho eh nicht zu gebrauchen, weils im Wald ja meist dunkel genug ist. Die orange tönung ist zwar nach oder bei Regen ganz witzig - aber ich sehe gerne die Farben der Natur so wie sie sind und nicht so, als hätte ich vom Baum geraucht... 

@coffee: Bericht und Bilder würden mich interessieren. Ich suche für meine Freundin auch noch eine schöne Brille.


----------



## D.S. (9. August 2006)

Beff1 schrieb:
			
		

> aber wirklich nur gaaaanz minimal.


Naja... genug um sie nicht Nachts zu fahren 

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Backfisch (9. August 2006)

Ich hab die auf dem Bild. 
100% klar, splittersicher, leicht, drückt nicht, Antifog... und man sieht damit nicht aus wie ein 90er-Jahre-Lude 

Das beste ist der Preis


----------



## D.S. (9. August 2006)

BackfireHH schrieb:
			
		

> und man sieht damit nicht aus wie ein 90er-Jahre-Lude


Pornobrillen sind doch gerade wieder schwer im kommen...


----------



## Coffee (10. August 2006)

BackfireHH schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab die auf dem Bild.
> 100% klar, splittersicher, leicht, drückt nicht, Antifog... und man sieht damit nicht aus wie ein 90er-Jahre-Lude
> 
> Das beste ist der Preis



entspricht aber nicht meinem anspruch das das gestell rundum die gläser geht ;-))

so ich warte mal auf den UPS mann heute  

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (10. August 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> entspricht aber nicht meinem anspruch das das gestell rundum die gläser geht ;-))



Hm ja, ich weiss... wieso soll das Gestell eigentlich ganz rum gehen?

@D.S.:
Ich schrieb *90er* Lude, damit meinte ich Oakleys (gerne in Regenbogenfarben).


----------



## Coffee (10. August 2006)

BackfireHH schrieb:
			
		

> Hm ja, ich weiss... wieso soll das Gestell eigentlich ganz rum gehen?



weil im sturzfalle die kannte dann der gläser nciht so ins gesicht drücken. das gestell ist meist etwas runder ;-)

coffee


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (10. August 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> weil im sturzfalle die kannte dann der gläser nciht so ins gesicht drücken. das *gestell ist meist etwas runder ;-)*
> coffee



... und die Kanten sind nicht so scharf. 

Genau das ist mir mit einer (randlosen) Oakley-Brille passiert. Durch die scharfen Kanten der Gläser ist die Gesichtshaut bei einem Sturz aufgeschnitten worden: musste mit drei stichen genäht werden.
Nachteil des Gestellrands ist allerdings das etwas eingeschränkte Gesichtsfeld.

Grüße

Bernd


----------



## Backfisch (10. August 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> weil im sturzfalle die kannte dann der gläser nciht so ins gesicht drücken. das gestell ist meist etwas runder ;-)
> 
> coffee



Da musst Du Dir bei meiner Brille keine Sorgen machen, das ist eine x-fach zertifizierte Sicherheitsbrille, sie wird bei Behörden beim Schießtraining eingesetzt und sie ist auch als Arbeitsschutzbrille zugelassen.
Die "Gläser" sind volle 2mm dick.

Ein Rahmen nutzt Dir bei einem Sturz nix, das Glas kann ja auch rausspringen.

Ich mache mir da eher Sorgen um das komische Schild oben an meinem Helm, damit kann man Brot schneiden und besonders fest sitzt es auch nicht.
http://www.zweirad-lampe.de/catalog/images/Abus Apache oben_blau_schw_wei_dt.jpg


----------



## Coffee (10. August 2006)

@ backfire,

arbeitsschutbrille schön und gut, aber beim schiessen fällt man ja seltener aufs gesicht!!  ich behaupte dennoch das man sich die kannte beim puren glas schneller ins gesicht rammt als ein abgerundeter rahmen.

@ all,

dpd war eben da ;-) mit erfolg  









die nächsten tage folgt der freiwildtest

coffee


----------



## Backfisch (10. August 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ backfire,
> 
> arbeitsschutbrille schön und gut, aber beim schiessen fällt man ja seltener aufs gesicht!!



Sag das mal den Autoren der Unfallverhütungsvorschriften...  Bei Behörden wäre ich mir da auch nicht so sicher 

Aber ich will niemandem die Brille aufzwingen (7  sind ja auch viel Geld ) ... ich hoffe dass Deine Brille gut funktioniert und Dich schneller macht.


----------



## braintrust (10. August 2006)

hab die radbrille vom PLUS.klar oder gelb...bequem...reicht aus, 5â¬


----------



## Coffee (10. August 2006)

BackfireHH schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich hoffe dass Deine Brille gut funktioniert und Dich schneller macht.



brillendoping...nein niemals 


coffee


----------



## Edith L. (11. August 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

>



Mmmh, das ist jetzt wohl die passende Goldie-Brille!


----------



## BiNkZ (11. August 2006)

Ich hab mir mal eine Brille mit klaren Gläsern von Briko zugelegt, als diese mal im Preis heruntergesetzt war, Gläser sind zwar nicht ganz eingefasst in das Gestell, stört mich aber nicht.

Ich fahre viel lieber mit klaren Gläsern, da sieht man die Natur einfach so wie sie ist, finde ich ... Aber klar gewöhnt man sich auch an orange, oder andersweitig getönte Gläser.

Erfahrungen mit kontrastverstärkenden orangen Gläsern hab ich bisher noch keine gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## htrider (17. August 2006)

Hallo, das hier ist meine. Hat nur ganz leicht angrauchte Gläser. Wirklich nur extrem leicht. Von aussen schaut das dann silbrig aus. Gestell ist durchsichtig. Und der Preis: 5 Euro beim Optiker nebenan. Die Verarbeitung ist erstaunlich und ich habe keine Probleme mit Schwitzrändern oder Ähnlichem. Ok, ich hatte auch schon eine Adidas Evileye, an das Design kommt die 5Eurobrille natürlich nicht ran, auch nicht an die Verarbeitung, aber für das durch den Wald schreddern ist die echt geeignet. Hat auch schon Stürze und viele Tollpatschigkeiten hinter sich. Also wer ein Sparfuchs sein will, kann die gerne bei mir ordern. Geh dann in Laden und hol sie für euch und schicke sie euch. Die 5 Euro sind es echt wert. Hätte ich mir auch nicht gedacht.
Greetz, MArkus


----------



## Backfisch (17. August 2006)

Und wie sicher ist die?


----------



## htrider (22. August 2006)

Sicher in welchem Bezug?
Bruch? 
Mir ist das Biest schon einige Male aus der Hand gerutscht, kann aber nicht sagen, dass sie irgendwelche Schäden davon getragen hat. Im Gegenteil. Das Glas sitz fest in der Brille nur wenn es stark aufschlägt hüpft es raus. Ist übrigens ein einteiliges Glas, so das in der Mitte keine Kanten erkennbar sind.

Reflexion?
Einfallende Sonne wird mit dem Billigteil dank der minimalen (wirklich minimal) sehr gut gedämpft

Verzerrung: Da die Gläser nur in um den Kopf gebogen sind, also nicht nach oben oder unten gibt es keine Verzerrung.

Anlaufen?
Ich schitze stark! Das führt oft dazu, dass sich gerne ein leichter Belag auf den Brillen bildet. Bei der ist mir bis jetzt nur einmal bei schwülster Hitze die Innenseite angelaufen.

Nachteil:
Einen habe ich jetzt gefunden: Wo Bügel auf Rahmen treffen verdickt sich die Brille etwas. Dadurch hat man oft den Eindruck, dass links oder rechts von einem (wenn man aus dem Augenwinkel nach hinten schaut) jemand vorbei will. Zugegeben, fast etwas nervig. Fällt aber nur auf der Straße auf, da ich sonst eh nicht soo davon ausgehe, dass jemand nebenmir ist. Singletrailtechnisch gemeint, nicht speedtechnisch


----------



## BlingBling (22. August 2006)

Hi Coffee!

Ich kenne das mit den Klaren Gläsern.
Ich mag weder Tönung,Zug  noch Ränder oder Tunnelblick.
Wirklich nur gegen das Viecherzeug.
Achte auf eine ganz leichte Verspeigelung aussen und eine Entspiegelung innen.

Bekommst sonst bei Gegenlicht echt Probleme durch Reflektionen in der Brille.
Gerade bei Sonnenschein im Wald gibt das bei Lücken böse Überraschungen.

Habe mir ne MX-Brille geholt (Uvex )
Da die MX-brille beim CC-Fahren ja doch ein wenig komisch aussieht habe ich noch eine Noname ,ich glaube sogar von der Tanke.

3 Eusen, mit Fensterdichtlippe (Schaumstoff) getunt und die erfüllt ihren Zweck.

Ich suche aber immer noch die ultimative Singletrackbrille die ich auch mal bezahlen kann.....


----------



## Coffee (22. August 2006)

hallo ihr,

habe nun die rudy projekt mal einige ausfahrten getestet. soweit, so gut. muss mich aber selbst erst an das brille tragen gewöhnen, ist schon eine umstellung. ansonsten kein mecker über die brille bisher, angenehmes tragegefühl, die nasenflügel sind einstellbar und ggf. austauschbar. gläser sind wirklich klar.

coffee


----------



## frisco (23. August 2006)

Alpina Tri-Lines!

Gibt's z. B. bei www.bike-components.de für unter 40 Euro. Ersatzgläser mit verschiedensten Tönungen (auch ohne Tönung) gibt's dort auch für etwas mehr als 13 Euro das Paar.

Hab' die Brille selbst und bin zufrieden.

Grüße

frisco


----------



## dirt_rider (12. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

sorry das ich den alten Thread nochmals aufgreife, aber ich bin auch dabei eine Bikebrille zu kaufen. Mir gefällt die Rudy Project auch sehr gut. Auf der Homepage habe ich gesehen, dass man diese Brille auch mit zusatzgläsern ausrüsten kann, um eine Sehschwäche zu korrigieren. Habt ihr evtl. Erfahrung damit? Oder gibt es auch die Möglichkeit die Gläser direkt mit der richtigen Stärke zu bestellen?

Über ein Feedback würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Neu_hier (11. August 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Ich hab die auf dem Bild.
> 100% klar, splittersicher, leicht, drückt nicht, Antifog... und man sieht damit nicht aus wie ein 90er-Jahre-Lude
> 
> Das beste ist der Preis



Hallo, bin grade auf der Suche nach einer "Klarbrille", ohne Wechselgläser.
Da ist das Angebot recht dünn.
Die von Coffe ist zwar sehr hübsch , aber ich wollte nicht ganz so viel ausgeben. 

@Backfisch
Wie heißt die Brille bzw. wo kann man sie kaufen?
Wie sieht es aus mit beschlagen beim biken? Kann man sie auch gut im Regen nutzen?

@All
Auf der Recherche bin ich noch auf zwei Modelle gestossen, die wohl auch dem Schießsport zugeordnet werden. Sind günstig, und "Style" naja vertretbar. Ansonsten müssten sie auch für´s biken taugen.

1. SWISS ARMS Brille Clear Version (ANSI Z87.1)




2.Bollé Viper Schutzbrille klar





Die zweite hat einen guten Ruf, wird wohl auch von Polizei eingesetzt usw.
Zu der ersten konnte ich im Netz nichts finden, gefällt mir aber besser. Kann jemand zu der Brille (SWISS ARMS Brille Clear Version) was sagen bzw. hat die Jemand bereits auf der Nase beim Bike gehabt?


----------



## wo_ist_mein_rad (11. August 2007)

Mir hilft des schon wenn i weniga Bia trinke und dann sehe i aa wesentli klara manchmoi so klar dass i am liabstn glei wieda trinkn würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neu_hier (11. August 2007)

wo_ist_mein_rad schrieb:


> Mir hilft des schon wenn i weniga Bia trinke und dann sehe i aa wesentli klara manchmoi so klar dass i am liabstn glei wieda trinkn würde.



Don´t drink and post!


----------



## Coffee (12. August 2007)

Neu_hier schrieb:


> Don´t drink and post!



  

@ all,

fazit zu meiner klaren brille die ich ja nun 1 jahr im einsatz habe. 

ich habe sie inzwischen nciht nur beim biken auf, sondern auch bei wandertouren udn hochtouren, bei den hochtouren wechsel ich dann aber natürlich gläser und habe dunkel getönte drin. bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der brille, hält auch echt was aus 

würde mir also dieses modell wieder kaufen.

grüße coffee


----------



## S.D. (12. August 2007)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Ähm verfälschen der Umgebung ?
> 
> Bist noch nie bei schwachem Licht mit kontrastverstärkenden orangen Gläsern gefahren  ? Ich möchte den Effekt nicht mehr missen...



Geht mir ganz genauso.
Die orange Tönung verstärkt den Kontrast - vor allem wenn´s etwas dunkler wird (z. B. im Wald) enorm.
Gelbe Tönungen haben einen ähnlichen Effekt.

Gruss


----------



## donpope (12. August 2007)

Neu_hier schrieb:


> Hallo, bin grade auf der Suche nach einer "Klarbrille", ohne Wechselgläser.
> Da ist das Angebot recht dünn.
> Die von Coffe ist zwar sehr hübsch , aber ich wollte nicht ganz so viel ausgeben.
> 
> ...



Da kannste ja direkt ne modische Arbeitssicherheitsbrille nehmen; z.B. von 
uvex


----------



## Neu_hier (15. August 2007)

Ich bin noch auf diese Brille von Stihl gestossen, sieht sehr ähnlich wie die, "Swiss Army" aus. Vielleicht ist es sogar die gleiche, das würde bedeuten das 
Stihl die Swiss Army beliefert


----------



## Kolibri (18. August 2007)

Hallo donpope, hast du einen Link zur Uvex brille? wie viel kostet diese?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

